
SQLite Database Speed Comparison - pdx
http://www.sqlite.org/speed.html
======
oinksoft
Did you not read the headline at the top?

 _Note: This document is very very old. It describes a speed comparison
between archaic versions of SQLite, MySQL and PostgreSQL._

 _The numbers here are old enough to be nearly meaningless. Until it is
updated, use this document only as proof that SQLite is not a sluggard._

